# 56cm Frame, track ends, 135mm rear or 120mm



## Tharg2007 (18 Apr 2008)

58cm Frame, track ends, 135mm rear or 120mm would do.
Has to be steel frame.
would also consider full bike.
fillmore , paddy wagon or similar would do.

Would consider any frame really other than a track frame.


----------

